# Peeing/marking ON strangers



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh...I know I shouldn't laugh but this is hysterical. Thanks for the best laugh I have had in a while!


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Oh my gosh...I know I shouldn't laugh but this is hysterical. Thanks for the best laugh I have had in a while!


I'm so lucky that the guy bending down to pet his dog also found humor in the situation despite his shirt being all wet.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It is hysterical! I'm glad the guy had a good sense of humor


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh. Changed my mind.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

LOL! Sweet, funny, boy!


----------

